# 文心雕龙



## NewAmerica

刘勰的《文心雕龙》以“心生而言立，言立而文明”为主旨探索文学创作。但《文心雕龙》四个字如何译？ 下面三个是我初步想到的译法：

  （1） On Essence of Writings  （此译法平实，没有中文那种龙飞凤舞的感觉）
  （2） The Dragon in Literatures  （此译法哗众取宠，让英美读者不知所云)
  （3） In the Center of A Literary Mind (偏离中文主题较远）

请诸位谈对《文心雕龙》四字翻译的理解并提供自己的译本。


----------



## Skatinginbc

文心 (literary thoughts):
劉勰《文心雕龍.序志》夫文心者，言為文之用心也.
宋．范成大《次韻徐提舉游石湖三絕之三》天上麒麟翰墨林，當家手筆擅文心.

雕龍 (work of art): 雕鏤龍紋, 比喻善於言辭.
《史記.孟子荀卿列傳》齊人頌曰, 談天衍，雕龍奭.
《史記集解》引劉向《別錄》騶奭脩衍之文，飾若雕鏤龍文，故曰雕龍.
《後漢書.崔駰傳》崔為文宗，世禪雕龍.

文心雕龍 _Turning Literary Thoughts into a Work of Art_ 
(i.e., How to write eloquently).


----------



## NewAmerica

引经据典，雅驯之风。


----------



## SimonTsai

Could this work?
_
The Literary Mind: The Making of Art Works_​


----------



## Skatinginbc

"Artwork" is strongly associated with visual arts, whereas "work of art" may be used of any work regarded as art (including literature).

I like "literary mind" for 文心 (#1 and #4).  《文心雕龍》又稱《文心》(also known as _The Literary Mind_ for short), so I think it is a good idea to have it as the first phrase in the translation.  Some people (e.g., Eugene Chen Eoyang) however think that "literary mind" does not faithfully capture the sense of 文心.  They think it actually means "manifestation of mind"--bringing out what is in the heart.  Indeed, 文 could be interpreted as some sort of action: 文(verb "to express in writing")心(noun)雕(verb)龍(noun).  劉勰's definition of 文心 (i.e., 為文之用心 "putting your heart into writing) also conveys some sense of action: 為(verb)文(noun)之(nominalizer)用(verb)心(noun).  That's why the translation I provided in #2 implied an action: _Turning Literary Thoughts into a Work of Art._


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> "Artwork" is strongly associated with visual arts, whereas "work of art" may be used of any work regarded as art (including literature).


Thank you, @Skatinginbc, for reminding me of the distinction. 

*[correction]* _The Literary Mind: The Making of Works of Art_​


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

雕龙的意义很好确定。文心的含义，比较麻烦。

文有彩的意思。刚读了读，第一章《原道》就有这么一句，"无识之物，郁然有采，有心之器，其无文欤"，很显然采文二字对举互训，都是光彩华丽的意思。文心，就是光彩华丽的心。

如果把"文心雕龙"看成"文心&雕龙"，那么雕龙是动宾短语，文心应该也是。文心，即使心文，使文学之心变得光彩华丽。文过饰非的文，意思与此类似。

不过文心雕龙四个字虽然有多种解法，我觉得翻译的时候取一种就行了。英语不好不献丑。


----------



## NewAmerica

看来诸位翻译时是“得其意而忘其形。" 这个原则的确是翻译精髓之一。

但华夏民族是龙的传人、中华文化是龙的精神的生动体现；雕龙两字，其实意味深长。因此，*翻译时仅得其意是不够的，还应该得其形，做到形神俱备、呼之欲出。*


----------



## Skatinginbc

哪那麼深長?  「雕蟲」指堆砌玩弄文字，「雕龍」指塑造興雲作雨 (聲勢雄壯、不同凡響) 的文章.  「龍」指能走能飛、出神入化 "like a windowpane" 的文章，是 cliché 似的 metaphor，早失去原有的新鮮生動.


----------



## NewAmerica

注意这是历史文章，当时的皇权制度正值全盛时期，代表国家最高权威的皇帝是”真龙天子“，”雕龙“意味雕出最高艺术境界，并非今天的cliche。


----------



## Skatinginbc

沒錯，「龍」指的是不凡的文采.  「龍文」「龍章」現代說法就是鉅作.  即便如此，「雕龍」一詞從先秦傳到南朝，早老掉牙了.  倒是現代難得一見，反倒覺得新鮮、意味深長.

「雕蟲」和「雕龍」有何區別？  一個是地下一條蟲，一個是天上一條龍. 「雕蟲」是小技，「雕龍」是高藝.  這兩個詞在西漢就有了.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 「雕龍」一詞從先秦傳到南朝，早老掉牙了



     这么说，刘勰是用老掉牙的词汇作标题在中国文学史上写下了浓墨重彩的一笔？ 不可能嘛。 巨著甫一问世，时人如沐春风，竞相传诵而风骚百年，这就够了。应该以当时情境为准。


----------



## Skatinginbc

讓我舉個"老掉牙"的例子：書名「梨園春秋」.  「梨園」指戲劇界、「春秋」指歷史，均是老掉牙的說法.  一看書名就知道這本書講的是戲劇史，不會以為是講果園季節、有關農藝的書.  同樣地，我認為「雕龍」指文章非凡，在南朝已是習以為常的說法.

范曄 (398 AD—445 AD) 也是南朝人，比劉勰 (465 AD—521 AD) 早好幾十年.  范曄的後漢書也用了「雕龍」一詞.  劉勰既不是該詞的發明者，也不是引用戰國騶奭雕龍典故的第一人，他只不過是撿了個現成的成語罷了.


----------



## NewAmerica

《後漢書》与《文心雕龙》均属当时的巅峰之作，才思光华，交相辉映，为学人之典范。用“老掉牙”去形容并不妥当。其时的学术传播速度极慢，从世界范围看，欧洲就刚刚迈入长达千年的黑暗时代，经济、文化双双停滞。用知识爆炸时代的标准去衡量是很有问题的。


----------

